# Big Bend 7/1, 7/2 and 7/3



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

*Big Bend Area 7/1, 7/2 and 7/3 *

Our kids went to the mountains with my parents, so my wife and I went to the coast and rented a room for 3 nights.

Friday night my buddy came down and we gigged from 11pm til 3am. The tide was low but was on the rise. We got 2 flounder within 50 yards of the ramp on the way out of the canal. Then we cranked the motor and ran to an area that produced well for me last week. Basically a grass flat with crystal clear water and visibility to 5 feet. Since the tide was on the rise, we worked the same 1/2 mile stretch twice over the next 3 hours. The first run produced 12 fish and the last run produced 6 fish. I had told my buddy if we see a good'un, I had to gig it, so this was about the only fish I gigged all night. It was laying in a couple feet of water about 50 feet from the shoreline.









The next morning we went out in my buddies boat to do some flats fishing. Pretty uneventful day until the last hour when we boated 5 redfish. Biggest was this 27.5 red.









Here is my wifes 23" keeper.









After fishing, we cleaned up, went to dinner and came back to the room for a late nap. Slept from 8pm til 11pm, then woke up, got ready and went down to the boat around midnight. This was my wifes first trip with me gigging. We hit a new spot on the way out at low tide and picked up 6 fish. Then I hit the spot from the night before and got 8 fish. We then headed back to the first spot and it was now high tide, and we picked up 6 more fish. Back in the room at 5am. My wife gigged most of them, and here she is with her largest of the night, 20 inches.









The next day we took it real easy and agreed that we were wore out from fishing and gigging. That evening, we went out a little before dark to fish a little and then gig for a few hours. Trying out a new spot again, we got 8 fish over the next 3 hours. Back in the room around midnight.

Had a great 4th of July weekend and still have all the flounder on ice. Gonna have a cleaning party tonight.​


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*20 inches???*

Man BBB that fish on the end of your wife's gigg looks like a halibut. Great fish. Sounds like a great weekend and a cooler full of flatties.Congratulations on your big fish in the contest, maybe you should get the wife to sign up. Thanks for posting


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

*nice*

Very nice fish :thumbup:

Now I have something to shoot for in the contest.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice flattie!!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

The 20" flounder is a very nice fish. Should be a good fish to stuff with crab meat and then enjoy stuffed baked flounder.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks and sounds like ya'll a great trip


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice fish I still have never caught a Red Fish, Its still on my bucket list LOL Frank


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice haul bbb. A couple of good nights on the water:thumbup:


----------

